# Blows cool Air



## cuttinhoss (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a split, ductless central unit and it has suddenly stopped blowing cold air, but still a bit cool, just not cool enough to ne anywhere near comfortable, 
How can I check the pressure to see if it has enough gas, I have the gauges, \need the specs for home ac
Thx
cuttinhoss


----------

